

An honest outlook of a Flash Dev with limited options - andrewfelix
https://plus.google.com/114101814013862230773/posts/5H7XTtQz95z

======
kls
This is the reason I have been very hesitant to become a specialist. I
generally have 2-3 dominant technologies that I would consider myself to be an
expert in at a general level (not security or some other specialization), but
I keep 10 or so within a week of brushing-up on to be proficient.

That being said, if I did specialize in a specific technology like Flash, I
would make sure I did so via specializing in open standards, supported by a
variety of vendors. The things that are open seem to last a whole lot longer
(e.g you can still find a C, job). I view the iPhone as being a lot like
Flash. Right now native development is king because it provides a subjectively
better product. But everyday the Mobile web toolkits are getting better and
better which could be a threat to native app development. If I where solely an
IOS development expert, I would diversify to deal with that reality. It seems
like the author made the opposite wager with Flash. Which is a risky venture
in this industry and one that I have never felt comfortable enough with to
settle down.

